# small motorcycles



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

As part of a discussion elsewhere we are trying to find out the rules/laws for small motorcycle and riders in PT. There seems to be an extra category between "moped" and "motorcycle" possibly "small motorcycle", in the rural areas particularly there are many older single cylinder two strokes of possibly 75cc - 100cc in use. I am told it is illegal to ride these Portuguese motorbikes with a non Portuguese licence but, so far, we cannot find any official regulations covering these bikes. Anyone got the heads up on this?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'd think the best place to ask would be a motorcycle shop or the vehicle dept in your local fiscal office but I thought those little bikes didn't need a licence which is why they're so popular.


----------

